# Terex PT-100G



## redprospector (Jul 11, 2011)

Anybody here have one of the new PT-100G's?
I'm having pure hell with mine, and am trying to figure out if it's all of them or just mine.

Andy


----------



## treeoperations (Jul 12, 2011)

What issues is it throwing up mate.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 12, 2011)

It is an ASV, are you having under carriage problems?


----------



## redprospector (Jul 12, 2011)

treeoperations said:


> What issues is it throwing up mate.


 
In the 2011 model they used a plastic hydraulic tank, so far it has ruptured once, the dealer isn't sure but thinks it may have ruptured again. The computer in it was configured wrong and made it impossible to operate on slopes. An idler on the engine came apart, causing the belt to come off. The engine temp. got to 254 degrees before I got it shut down. I told the dealer I was afraid of a cracked block, or head after that kind of temp, and having to just let her cook.
Those are my biggest mechanical problems. But the biggest problem is the fact that I've owned this machine just over 4 months, and the dealer has had it for almost 2 of them.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Jul 12, 2011)

D&B Mack said:


> It is an ASV, are you having under carriage problems?


 
Hahaha. I think you answered your own question, it's an ASV. 
The idlers and rollers are getting chewed up some, and the tracks are too. But I'm using it to mulch with so I expect some track and undercarrage damage.
With all the down time I've experienced I had to go out and buy another machine. I bought a fecon. No more rubber tracks for me.

Andy


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 12, 2011)

CAT had all kinds of roller issues when they had the co-op deal with ASV. We would replace rollers twice before the tracks were worn out. However, ASV typically has done ok in the tree market around here. They do have good high flow hydraulics. I personally like Takeuchi/Mustang the best. Price 2 product comparison. Bobcat is good just like owning a piece of gold.

Never actually seen a Fecon except at shows sitting in a lot. (Con Expo in Vegas) Never even heard of a dealer around here. Give an update on how it performs for you, I would be interested.


----------



## treeoperations (Jul 14, 2011)

mate, ive heard of the same sorta bull #### from guys with cat loaders here, dont mean beat the bobcat drum, but cut your loses and buy a bobcat mate.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 14, 2011)

It's a little early to brag too much on the Fecon, but so far I like it a lot. It's a 2005 model so it should already have the bugs worked out of it.  One of the things I like about it is the steel tracks. They can be repaired, and when they need to be replaced they are a little less than 1/2 the cost of rubber tracks for an ASV.

Beat the Bobcat drum all you want, I ran them for years and they are a fine machine. I'm just not sure I want another new machine of any brand. After this little Terex experiance I've come to the conclusion that computers, and plastic have no place in equipment. But I have been secretly looking at a couple of S-300's, I just haven't broke it to the wife yet. 

Andy


----------



## cowboy63b (Dec 19, 2011)

digging up a thread here, but im kind of curious who exactly the terex dealer was who you were taking it to, my shop happens to to be a terex dealer and im terex corp. certified, matter of fact i got back from southaven miss. where their "school" is, maybe i can help you out somehow?

and yeah i just joined.


----------

